# حبيت النهارده اصلى وتشاركونى صلاتى !!!!



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2009)

حبيت النهارده اصلى وتشاركونى صلاتى :Love_Letter_Open:[/CENTER][/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يونيو 2009)

آمييييييييييييين

جميلة جدا جدا يا دون دون

عارفة نفسي فعلا اقول الكلام دا

كان جوايا بس انتي خرجتية على لساني

صلاة روعة جميلة من القلب فعلا

ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا دون وتكتبيلنا صلوات حلوة كدا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2009)

> فرغم ضآلتي وحقارتي إلا أنك بتهتم بيا كأنك نسيت الخليقة كلها " هوذا على كفي نقشتك
> وعلمني كيف أسمع قرعاتك على باب قلبي... علمني كيف أسكت كل الأصوات التي تحيط بي في العالم حتى أسمع صوتك الهادىء فأفتح لك كما سمع صوتك إيليا النبي... إيليا النبي الذي وجدك في صوت الريح الهادىء... علمني كيف أنشغل بك أنت وحدك يايسوع... فتكون أنت كل حياتي... كل كياني... ياربي يسوع ,علمني أن أعيش أنا بداخل العالم...ولا يعيش العالم بداخلي... علمني كيف أثبت في محبتك فلا أتزعزع إلى الأبد... ولا أتركك لأجل أي محبة أرضية...


 
اميــــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله اوووووووى اوووووى يا دونا 

ميرررسى جدا على الصلاه الجميله النابعه من القلب

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يونيو 2009)

*امين 
صلاة رائعة حقا يا دونا

امين يا رب استمع لصلاة اختي 
انت الذي علمتنا ان الصلاة هي وسيطة النعمة التي بها نتقابل معك

وكما كانت طول الازمان الصلاة هي معونة القديسين وناموسهم الذين يلهجون فية ليلا ونهارا 
علمنا يا الهي ان نصلي بلا انقطاع وبحرارة ولا نمل 

فبالصلاة صعد النبي ايليا للسما بمركبة نارية وبالصلاة خلصت دانيال من جب الاسود وبالصلاة حفظت يونان وهو بجوف الحوت

وبالصلاة اخذ موسي لوحي الشريعة المكتوبة باصبعك يا الهي

وكم من المؤمنين الذين مددت يدك لهم ولخلاصهم بواسطة الصلاة

اليوم يا الهي ارفع قلبي اليك مع اختي دونا لتنظر الينا 


مرسي خالص يا دونا انك خلتني ارفع قلبي لربنا واصلي الان

مبارك الرب الهك الذي جعلك تدعينا الان للصلاة 

الرب يبارك حياتك وجميع اعمالك وكل بيتك *


----------



## ميرنا (15 يونيو 2009)

وبشكرك لانك ابويا الطيب المدبر الوحيد لحياتى
بشكرك لانك احن وارق واطيب صديق واب 
بشكرك لانى حياتى بين ايديك
بشكرك لانك بتعلمنى زى الطفل الصغير 
بشكرك وبحبك يا ابويا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 يونيو 2009)

*علمني كيف أنشغل بك أنت وحدك يايسوع... فتكون أنت كل حياتي... كل كياني... ياربي يسوع ,علمني أن أعيش أنا بداخل العالم...ولا يعيش العالم بداخلي... علمني كيف أثبت في محبتك فلا أتزعزع إلى الأبد... ولا أتركك لأجل أي محبة أرضية...​
امين ييسوع 

ربى وحبيبى يسوع انا مستاهلش ياللهى انى اقف قدامك ولا انى انطق اسمك 

ولكنى جاية وانا كل خطايا وزنوب بقولك ارفعها عنى 

شيل خطايا يا اللهى انا بنتك انت صنع ايديك

لاتتركنى ياللهى لعدو الخير ارسل يارب ملاكى الحارس ليحارب عنى 

يسوعى امل بحبك حياتى خلينى اعيشلك كل ايامى 

خلى يارب الناس تشوف فى رسمك 

خلينى يارب امجد اسمك القدوس فى اعمالى وتصرفاتى 

بثق ياربى انك تسمع وتستجيب ​*


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2009)

*
ربى والهى مخلصي يسوع ..حبيب قلبى و مخلص نفسى 
يا ربى اصرخ اليك ..ارفع اليك طلباتى 
اقدم لذاتك نفسى المتعبه 
جئت اليك .ربى نجينى . 

يا حبيبى اصرخ اليك اليوم 

نجينى ..ارفعنى من مذلتي 

ضعفت نفسى يا حبيبى ..لا احتمل هذا كله 

الهى لا تتركنى ..لا تتركنى *​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يونيو 2009)

_نشكرك لانك ترعانا _
_ونشكرك لانك تخرجنا من الشدائد _
_تعطى لنا خطة للخروج من الكبوات والضعف بأفضل حال_
_الشكر لا يكفى فأرجو منك يا الهى الحنون الذى خلقتنى على شريعتك ان تثبتنى بكل قوه وتنزع عنى وعن كل اخواتى محاربات ابليس وخطته فى الايقاع بنا_
_ولك كل الشكر والكرامه والمجد الى الابد_
_امين_​


----------



## صوت الرب (15 يونيو 2009)

> علمني كيف أسمع قرعاتك على باب قلبي... علمني كيف أسكت كل الأصوات التي تحيط بي في العالم حتى أسمع صوتك الهادىء فأفتح لك كما سمع صوتك إيليا النبي... إيليا النبي الذي وجدك في صوت الريح الهادىء...


رائع حقا ...
يا ربي يسوع سمع صوتك للعالم 
و إجعلنا لا نخالف كلامك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2009)

*†*
ياربى يسوع المسيح حبيبى 
بشكرك يارب انك قبلتنى انى اكون بنت من بناتك رغم خطيتى الكتيرة
و بشكرك يا حبيبى يسوع انك دايما واقف معايا فى كل تجارب بمر بيها وبتقوينى عليها مع ان قساوة قلبى كبيرة مفيش احن منك يا ربى يسوع مهما فضلت اشكرك مش هيكفى عمرى كله ارجوك سامحنى يارب على خطاياى وارحمنى كعظيم رحمتك لان لك كل المجد والقوة من الان والى الابد اميــــــــــــــــــــن​ 
ميرسى جدا ليكى يا دونا ع الصلاة الرائعة دى
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يونيو 2009)

*ربى والهى ومخصلى وحبيبى وسيدى وابوا وصديقى واهلى وناسى وكل ما ليا فى حياتى وفى الدنيا دى 
ربى يسوع سامحنى ان كنت بعدت عنك الفترة الا فاتت سامحنى انى نسيت انك مصدر كل فرح ومصدر لحل اى مشكله والتجات لحلول بشريه سامحنى لانى سيبت العالم ياخدنى منك ويغرقنى بمشاكله ومتاعبه يارب انا ملييش غيرك يارب انا جايه عند رجليك امسحهم بدموعى من فضلك سامحنى انت عالم ان قلبى صافى وغلبانه قوى وانت الوحيد الا عالم بكل شئ يارب سامحنى ان بعدت دلوقتى رجعالك اقبلنى عندك يارب اغفرلى قوينى اسمدمى


يارب طول ماانت ههتفضل قوى وقادر طول ماانا هفضل واثقه فيك​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 يونيو 2009)

بشكرك دونا على الصلاة الرائعة


----------



## BITAR (15 يونيو 2009)

*الصلاة*
* يا الهي*
* تغير شعور نفسي*
* وتفكير ذهني
 إن ساعة في حضرتك *
*تزيل*
* حملي الثقيل وهمي المضني.
 أجثو أمامك ضعيفاً حقيراً*
* وأقف جباراً قويا
لم *
*أثقّل نفسي بالهموم *
*وأحنها بالأنّات
 وأنت*
* بقربي تشدد وتعين يا إله البركات
 أُنفخ*
* فى روح الصلاة *
*فأذلّل كل العقبات
 وأنتصر*
* على الهموم والكروب والسقطات*
* فيك*
* تجد نفسي القوة والسرور والبهجة
 أنا لك*
* ربي*
* وبين يديك*​


----------



## جيلان (15 يونيو 2009)

*امين
بجد رائعة وخصوصا دى



			علمى ان اعيش بداخل العالم ولا يعيش العالم بداخلى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا محتاجين ان العالم ميأثرش علينا بكل سلبياته ميرسى يا قمرة على الصلااة الرائعة*


----------



## vetaa (15 يونيو 2009)

*صلاه بجد مؤثرة جدا
وخارجه من قلب ابيض حساس قوى
وصدقينى قد ايه اثرت فيا

ربنا يعوضك على الصلاه الجميله دى
ودايما متحرمنياش من احساسك الرقيق دة
*


----------



## totty (15 يونيو 2009)

*أمـــــــــين يارب

احساس روعه وصلاه جميله يا دونا
تعيشى وتصلى*​


----------



## veronika (15 يونيو 2009)

*صلاه جميله جدا جدا
بجد كنت محتاجه لصلاه زي دي
ربنا يباركك يا دونا​*


----------



## kalimooo (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكورة يا دونا 

على الصلاة الجميلة كي

فالصلاة تهذب الروح وتروضها

وتساعدها على التفكير  واللجوء للرب

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يونيو 2009)

*ربى وحبيبى يسوع
ها انذا اتى اليك منحنية الراس من كثرة خطايا
ولكنك بعظم محبتك ترفعها وتجلعها لاتنحنى ابدا
انت هو الهى وينبوع المياه التى دائما نفسها عطشة اليها
فما اجمل الوجود تحت ظل جناحيك والتمتع بحبك الغير منتهى
انت هو الهى وربى وابى ومخلصى وناصر نفسى..... فاعنى
أميييييييييين

ميرسى ليكى كتير على الصلاة​*


----------



## first (16 يونيو 2009)

الرب يباركك ودائما نحن بحاجة الى الصلاة ونشكر الرب انه الهنا حي وبسمع لنا دائما وفي كل الاوقات شكرا للرب لانه يقودنا دائما إليه وما بتخلى عنا ابداً....


----------



## المتميزة (16 يونيو 2009)

*علمني كيف أنشغل بك أنت وحدك يايسوع... فتكون أنت كل حياتي... كل كياني... ياربي يسوع ,علمني أن أعيش أنا بداخل العالم...ولا يعيش العالم بداخلي... علمني كيف أثبت في محبتك فلا أتزعزع إلى الأبد... ولا أتركك لأجل أي محبة أرضية...


آآآآآآمين فعلا صلاة قوية جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك يا رب *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> آمييييييييييييين
> 
> جميلة جدا جدا يا دون دون
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى وبجد كلماتى زاد جمالها بتصميمك الروووعه ده
ربنا يسمع ويستجيب لكل ما تتمنيه ويعوض تعبك يا فراشتى :Love_Letter_Open: *


----------



## maramero (10 يوليو 2009)

امين
مرسي كتير علي الصلاة الجميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله اوووووووى اوووووى يا دونا
> 
> ...



*ميرررررررسى يا كوكو على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *امين
> صلاة رائعة حقا يا دونا
> 
> امين يا رب استمع لصلاة اختي
> ...



*ميرررررررسى يا  رجعا على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> وبشكرك لانك ابويا الطيب المدبر الوحيد لحياتى
> بشكرك لانك احن وارق واطيب صديق واب
> بشكرك لانى حياتى بين ايديك
> بشكرك لانك بتعلمنى زى الطفل الصغير
> بشكرك وبحبك يا ابويا



*ميرررررررسى يا مرنووووووون على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *علمني كيف أنشغل بك أنت وحدك يايسوع... فتكون أنت كل حياتي... كل كياني... ياربي يسوع ,علمني أن أعيش أنا بداخل العالم...ولا يعيش العالم بداخلي... علمني كيف أثبت في محبتك فلا أتزعزع إلى الأبد... ولا أتركك لأجل أي محبة أرضية...​
> امين ييسوع
> 
> ربى وحبيبى يسوع انا مستاهلش ياللهى انى اقف قدامك ولا انى انطق اسمك
> ...



*ميرررررررسى يا انجى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *
> ربى والهى مخلصي يسوع ..حبيب قلبى و مخلص نفسى
> يا ربى اصرخ اليك ..ارفع اليك طلباتى
> اقدم لذاتك نفسى المتعبه
> ...



*ميرررررررسى يا هابى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _نشكرك لانك ترعانا _
> _ونشكرك لانك تخرجنا من الشدائد _
> _تعطى لنا خطة للخروج من الكبوات والضعف بأفضل حال_
> _الشكر لا يكفى فأرجو منك يا الهى الحنون الذى خلقتنى على شريعتك ان تثبتنى بكل قوه وتنزع عنى وعن كل اخواتى محاربات ابليس وخطته فى الايقاع بنا_
> ...



*ميرررررررسى يا تونى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> رائع حقا ...
> يا ربي يسوع سمع صوتك للعالم
> و إجعلنا لا نخالف كلامك



*ميرررررررسى يا  صوت الرب  على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *†*
> ياربى يسوع المسيح حبيبى
> بشكرك يارب انك قبلتنى انى اكون بنت من بناتك رغم خطيتى الكتيرة
> و بشكرك يا حبيبى يسوع انك دايما واقف معايا فى كل تجارب بمر بيها وبتقوينى عليها مع ان قساوة قلبى كبيرة مفيش احن منك يا ربى يسوع مهما فضلت اشكرك مش هيكفى عمرى كله ارجوك سامحنى يارب على خطاياى وارحمنى كعظيم رحمتك لان لك كل المجد والقوة من الان والى الابد اميــــــــــــــــــــن​
> ...



*ميرررررررسى يا  حبيبتى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *ربى والهى ومخصلى وحبيبى وسيدى وابوا وصديقى واهلى وناسى وكل ما ليا فى حياتى وفى الدنيا دى
> ربى يسوع سامحنى ان كنت بعدت عنك الفترة الا فاتت سامحنى انى نسيت انك مصدر كل فرح ومصدر لحل اى مشكله والتجات لحلول بشريه سامحنى لانى سيبت العالم ياخدنى منك ويغرقنى بمشاكله ومتاعبه يارب انا ملييش غيرك يارب انا جايه عند رجليك امسحهم بدموعى من فضلك سامحنى انت عالم ان قلبى صافى وغلبانه قوى وانت الوحيد الا عالم بكل شئ يارب سامحنى ان بعدت دلوقتى رجعالك اقبلنى عندك يارب اغفرلى قوينى اسمدمى
> 
> 
> يارب طول ماانت ههتفضل قوى وقادر طول ماانا هفضل واثقه فيك​*



*ميرررررررسى يا كيررى  على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> بشكرك دونا على الصلاة الرائعة



*ميرررررررسى يا  رنوووون على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

bitar قال:


> *الصلاة*
> * يا الهي*
> * تغير شعور نفسي*
> * وتفكير ذهني
> ...



*ميرررررررسى يا  بيتر على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *امين
> بجد رائعة وخصوصا دى
> 
> 
> فعلا محتاجين ان العالم ميأثرش علينا بكل سلبياته ميرسى يا قمرة على الصلااة الرائعة*



*ميرررررررسى يا جيلى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *صلاه بجد مؤثرة جدا
> وخارجه من قلب ابيض حساس قوى
> وصدقينى قد ايه اثرت فيا
> 
> ...



*ميرررررررسى يا  فيتوووو على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

totty قال:


> *أمـــــــــين يارب
> 
> احساس روعه وصلاه جميله يا دونا
> تعيشى وتصلى*​



*ميرررررررسى يا  تووته على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

veronika قال:


> *صلاه جميله جدا جدا
> بجد كنت محتاجه لصلاه زي دي
> ربنا يباركك يا دونا​*



*ميرررررررسى يا فيرووووووو على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مشكورة يا دونا
> 
> على الصلاة الجميلة كي
> 
> ...



*ميرررررررسى يا كليموو على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ربى وحبيبى يسوع
> ها انذا اتى اليك منحنية الراس من كثرة خطايا
> ولكنك بعظم محبتك ترفعها وتجلعها لاتنحنى ابدا
> انت هو الهى وينبوع المياه التى دائما نفسها عطشة اليها
> ...



*ميرررررررسى يا قمررر على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

first قال:


> الرب يباركك ودائما نحن بحاجة الى الصلاة ونشكر الرب انه الهنا حي وبسمع لنا دائما وفي كل الاوقات شكرا للرب لانه يقودنا دائما إليه وما بتخلى عنا ابداً....



*ميرررررررسى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

المتميزة قال:


> *علمني كيف أنشغل بك أنت وحدك يايسوع... فتكون أنت كل حياتي... كل كياني... ياربي يسوع ,علمني أن أعيش أنا بداخل العالم...ولا يعيش العالم بداخلي... علمني كيف أثبت في محبتك فلا أتزعزع إلى الأبد... ولا أتركك لأجل أي محبة أرضية...
> 
> 
> آآآآآآمين فعلا صلاة قوية جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك يا رب *​



*ميرررررررسى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> امين
> مرسي كتير علي الصلاة الجميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك​



*ميرررررررسى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 يوليو 2009)

*صلاة جمكيلة جدا
وتصميم رائع

اللة يبارك في محبتكم وتعاونكم في الحجات الجميلة دي 

مرسي دونا وفراشة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة  جميلة جدا
> وتصميم رائع
> 
> اللة يبارك في محبتكم وتعاونكم في الحجات الجميلة دي
> ...



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------

